# History of Time



## JWW427 (Sep 24, 2020)

Being the bloated windbag tinfoil hat "historian" I am, Ill try to keep this short.
Rediscovering and tearing apart history is our day job, so lets dive into the subject of time.




(Sci-Fi geek alert).
From myriad current sources that I've gathered, including some mainstream physicists, here are the cutting edge theories that I think make sense:
Time is an illusion, and only exists in our lowly 3D reality. Above that dimension, time is treated and experienced much differently––it is a flexible force. The past, present, and future all exist at once and are ever-changing. We see changes over time like a car rusting in a field or a pyramid crumbling, but reality being what I think it is, it is always NOW. Ditch those fake Rolexes!
Our collective consciousness created our reality, and its said the universe is 90% consciousness. Whee!



Time is a flexible force like gravity, and gravity is the "engine" of time. We are not taught about the many, many types of gravity that hold our holographic universe together and that's by PTB decree. Photons are units of light held together by gravity, and that's the true nature of matter.

Time is used as a navigational tool by our space programs and ETs alike. Plug it in to your fancy Star Trek GPS and off you go into the wild black yonder. Time travel and space travel are one in the same. Einstein proved that, I believe.

Time travel is not only possible but is used every day apparently. (I think this is true) We are traveling through time as I write this. However, if some of us SH folks went back and had tea, macaroons, and rum with Thomas Jefferson, we would create a new timeline like the one in _The Man In The High Castle_. Whoops!
After a long while, all timelines merge because Mother Nature says so. This gets into the Mandela Effect.

So, it is my belief that our historical timeline is false, but the subject of Fomenko and his theories are for another thread. Our true timeline is probably a relative concept anyway, but like many I want to know what it is.
I know I'm asking for a lynching here, but it's my personal belief that the royal, governmental, religious, and military PTB, and perhaps originally the Annunaki gave us a false sense of "time" in order to enslave humanity for the last 12,500 years or so since the Great Flood. It makes sense to me, but what do I know? Keeping folks ignorant of our true reality can be seen around the world daily, but I think we can all somewhat agree on that. Maybe?

• See: Project LOOKING GLASS.   Project Looking Glass – The Q Anon & Deep State Temporal War

• See: "Ooparts."   Ooparts: Out of place Artefacts

• Note: Personally, I don't trust Steven Hawking, but you all can read his book on time if you want to. I think he was a shill for the PTB.


*Here is a somewhat mainstream account on the history of measuring that pesky illusionary concept of time:*

_"The passage of time has always been a preoccupation of human beings, whether it be a question of satisfying basic needs such as when to eat and sleep, the importance of seasons for migratory and agricultural purposes or a more sophisticated measuring of time into defined periods of weeks, days and hours.

*Using Celestial Bodies*
The earliest method of measuring time was through observation of the celestial bodies - the sun, moon, stars and the five planets known in antiquity. The rising and setting of the sun, the solstices, phases of the moon, and the position of particular stars and constellations have been used in all ancient civilizations to demarcate particular activities. For example, Egyptian and Minoan buildings were often constructed in orientation to the rising sun or aligned to observe particular stars. Some of our earliest texts such as those by Homer and Hesiod around the 8th century BCE describe the use of stars to specifically determine the best periods to sail and farm, advice which remains valid today.

Star calendars were created in the Near East, and Greek calendars were likely based on the phases of the moon. The Greek Parapegmata from the 5th century BCE, attributed to Meton and Euctmon, was used to map a star calendar and a calendar of festivals linked to astronomical observations survives in an Egyptian papyrus from Hibeh dated to around 300 BCE. The celebrated Antikythera Mechanism, dated to the mid-1st century BCE and found in an Aegean shipwreck, is a sophisticated device which, through a complicated arrangement of wheels and gears, demonstrated and measured the movement of celestial bodies, including eclipses. 






Antikythera Mechanism
by Mark Cartwright (CC BY-NC-SA)



*Sundials*
The sun continued to be the primary source of time measurement throughout the Classical Period. Indeed, sunrise and sunset determined the sessions of both the ancient Assembly of Athens and the Roman Senate, and in the latter, decrees decided after sunset were not deemed valid. Early sundials merely indicated months but later efforts attempted to break the day into regular units and indicate the twelve hours of the day and night first invented by the Egyptians and Babylonians. The origins of the half-hour measurement are unclear but it is mentioned in a 4th-century BCE Greek comedy by Menander and so must have been commonly used. The earliest surviving sundial dates from Delos in the 3rd century BCE.

FROM HELLENISTICTIMES SUNDIALS BECAME MORE ACCURATE AS A RESULT OF A GREATER UNDERSTANDING OF ANGLES & THE EFFECT OF CHANGING LOCATIONS. 
From Hellenistic times the measurement of time became ever more precise and sundials became more accurate as a result of a greater understanding of angles and the effect of changing locations, in particular latitude. Sundials came in one of four types: hemispherical, cylindrical, conical, and planar (horizontal and vertical) and were usually made in stone with a concave surface marked out. A gnomon cast a shadow on the surface of the dial or more rarely, the sun shone through a hole and so created a spot on the dial. In the Roman Empire, portable sundials became popular, some with changeable discs to compensate for changes in location. Public sundials were present in all major towns and their popularity is evidenced not only in archaeological finds - 25 from Delos and 35 from Pompeii alone - but also in references in Greek drama and Roman literature. There is even a famous joke on the subject attributed to Emperor Trajan, who, when noticing the size of someone’s nose, quipped: "If you put your nose facing the sun and open your mouth wide, you’ll show all the passerby the time of day" (Anthologia Palatina 11.418). By Late Antiquity (c. 400 to 600 CE) highly sophisticated portable sundials were produced which could be adjusted to as many as 16 different locations.






Hemispherical Sundial
by Mark Cartwright (CC BY-NC-SA)



*Water Devices*
Time measuring devices were also invented which used water. Perhaps evolving from earlier oil lamps, which were known to burn for a set period of time with a defined quantity of oil, the early so-called water-clocks released a specified quantity of water from one container to another, taking a particular time to do so. Perhaps the earliest came from Egypt around 1600 BCE, although they may have borrowed the idea from the Babylonians. The Greeks used such a device (a klepsydra) in Athenian law courts and it determined how long a single speech could last: approximately six minutes.

The Greek and Roman army also used water-clocks to measure shift-work, for example, night watches. More sophisticated water-clocks were developed which poured water into the device thereby raising a floating drum and consequently turning a cog whose regulated movement could be measured. The first such clocks are attributed to Ctesibius around 280 BCE and Archimedes is largely credited with developing the device to achieve greater accuracy. Large public water-clocks were also common and often measured a whole day, for example in the 4th century BCE agora of Athens there was such a clock which contained 1000 litres of water. The 2nd-century BCE Tower of the Winds in Athens, built by Andronicus, also contained a large water-clock and no less than nine sundials on its outer walls."

http://www.historyworld.net/wrldhis/PlainTextHistories.asp?historyid=ac06_


----------



## Citezenship (Sep 24, 2020)

The greeks also had two words to describe time, chronos and chrono, one is the description of the mechanism of time and the other is how we percieve time.
The phrase(phase) time flies is attributed to one and that seemed like ages the other, i can't not for the life of me remember where i learned this  and nor can i back it up with a googley but it is what comes to mind!

Just like a clock we seem to be ever revolving around with the same themes, fashions, trends.

I also think that we right now maybe living through an overlap of the repeat, for me at 46 years young i seem to be seeing all the things that i saw as a young man.

This is bolstered by how we here see that, not we but someone has done this before and we are living in the remains of what was,
 skynet, landnet or inter-connec-ted net.

By the way i have had a couple of experiences with something called Ayausca and have had a glimpse at the geometric nature of our reality and it is an infinitely diverse fractal that resides in everything, i used to be an atheist now i am not.

Good times man!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020

There is also this,

https://www.waggish.org/2013/father...quotidian, the,onto Saturn over the centuries.

Although i do not think this is where my memory of the above comes from!


----------



## conductor (Sep 25, 2020)

So much to unpack here; just a brief thought for now.

There was an experiment done that showed that studying for a test AFTER taking the test improved the test taker’s score. I remember discussing this with a colleague some years back. Retrocausality…the future effecting the past. Or, the past, present and future do not exist; only the ever present now.

Perhaps as we question the historical narrative and more people (consciousness) agree that it is suspect, it falls apart faster.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Sep 25, 2020)

conductor said:


> So much to unpack here; just a brief thought for now.
> 
> There was an experiment done that showed that studying for a test AFTER taking the test improved the test taker’s score. I remember discussing this with a colleague some years back. Retrocausality…the future effecting the past. Or, the past, present and future do not exist; only the ever present now.
> 
> Perhaps as we question the historical narrative and more people (consciousness) agree that it is suspect, it falls apart faster.



Retrocausality is totally confirmed by synchronicities. Those who experience them will know what I'm referring to.


----------



## Phillness (Sep 25, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Being the bloated windbag tinfoil hat "historian" I am, Ill try to keep this short.
> Rediscovering and tearing apart history is our day job, so lets dive into the subject of time.
> 
> View attachment 353
> ...



I Lean towards you sci-fi geek alert perception of time more and more as IT appears to go by. 


I feel like i won't do it justice but here's a try to get some of my current perception(s) "on  Paper". I think the character in my avatar does a much better job of "explaining" this just by being but here goes:

 I can't say i'm knowlegeble in any subject, Just a curious guy trying least and least to force my perception of what i think should be and be atentive to what is, what manifests, white feeling that the unmanifest is right there in infinite potential, Just waiting to become as well. 


No mather from where i look at it, Either through personal everyday experience, dreaming or my understanding of quantum, mythology, spirituality, consciousness, aether/magnetism/toroidal universe etc etc. time presents it self as a concept/construct that we bulid and experience/use from our POV in this apparent 3D existence. It can be a tool to improove or make hell of this experience we call life.


And i'd go as further as to associate it with our experience of Space (witch i kind of view in the same way).


Concepts that we feel the need to translate to our rational understanding, but simply seem to be, Just as we are, independently of what we think/feel about being. 
Like measures of different aspects of the one and same thing.
Maybe it's Light in various forms/densities being "pushed"/manifesting from the aether/some meta-counsciousness/unmanifest energy of infinite potencial/god and creating the impression of time/Space/3D reality existence/life. 


This everpresent meta, where any and everything seems to be conceived/concieveble, bringing a finite POV in a way to make experience/life perception out of infinitude. 


Whatever approach I've taken, seems to be just a different "language" to rationalize and explain the exact same thing.





Sorry about all the this/that/that, but was either that or whatchamaycallit. 


If it's too confusing, just move along, nothing to see here. If it relates to any somehow, feel free to expand or present in a way that feels clearer. I have a really hard time explaining even my own perception of things because it's everevolving and building from so many lenses that I feel I mesh it up too much everytime XD


----------

